# How should I fix this car...?



## k20aCL9 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

Have a question about 2008 A6 3.2 Quattro. The car is currently at 32,000 miles.

Rain/water has entered the engine after hitting a huge pot hole, it has been sitting in the garage for two years… (kinda ridiculous)

Mechanic recently looked at it, and obviously the engine needs replacement. They found a used engine that has 62,000 miles for $5200. Plus the labor work and I guess…it will be a large sum of money.

Does the used engine price sound reasonable? What should I do? How much should I expect to repair this engine? (Not planning to go to the Stealership to fix)

It’s my relative’s car, stupid he left the car this way for a long time but we can’t just leave a “mint condition” car (besides the engine) like this anymore…
I would jump right in and start finding places and all…but I’m in NJ, my relative with the Audi is in Illinois…

Thanks for your help!


----------

